# smoking crappie



## dannylang (Dec 10, 2017)

i have some smaller fillets today to smoke, is it a good idea to smoke the smaller ones. i have never smoked any so any help would be great. i am thinking lower temps so they will not dry out around 180 degrees for a hour or so, whats the i.t. that i am looking for, does medium rare work also with fish as it does with wild game?whats a good season to put on them, right now they are brining in a salt, sugary water. thanks in advance for any info.
dannylang


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2017)

Dan I haven't done any fresh water in ages.For salt water take a look
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/smoked-black-fish.173389/#post_1310491


----------



## motocrash (Dec 10, 2017)

Are you smoking to eat now or to dry/preserve?


----------



## dannylang (Dec 10, 2017)

tropics that looks great, those fillets look smaller also, i think i will try this.and motocrash i am smoking them to eat, always wanted to smoke some crappie, and today is the day.
dannylang


----------



## motocrash (Dec 10, 2017)

We used to catch what we called doormats (dinner plate size) at a public golf course we used to sneak into to fish when I was a four point buck.Unfortunately couldn't eat them because all the chemicals in the lakes:(


----------



## cmayna (Dec 10, 2017)

Though I have never smoked crappie, I would say pull it when the IT reaches 135-140 which is what I go for when doing cod, salmon, halibut, etc.  I don't know if crappie is a dry or wet (oily) fish, so not really sure if a dry or wet brine is best.
Hopefully some crappie experience smokers will chime in with their 2 cents worth.

Then again they might just be full of crappie   :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2017)

dannylang said:


> i have some smaller fillets today to smoke, is it a good idea to smoke the smaller ones. i have never smoked any so any help would be great. i am thinking lower temps so they will not dry out around 180 degrees for a hour or so, whats the i.t. that i am looking for, does medium rare work also with fish as it does with wild game?whats a good season to put on them, right now they are brining in a salt, sugary water. thanks in advance for any info.
> dannylang




I Smoke all my fish this same way, with the same ingredients.
Everybody seems to love it. Crappie works Great this way too.
My Step by Step explains everything:
*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## dannylang (Dec 10, 2017)

thanks bear


----------

